
ASUS settles FTC charges over insecure home routers and cloud services - detaro
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2016/02/asus-settles-ftc-charges-insecure-home-routers-cloud-services-put
======
detaro
> _Taiwan-based computer hardware maker ASUSTeK Computer, Inc. has agreed to
> settle Federal Trade Commission charges that critical security flaws in its
> routers put the home networks of hundreds of thousands of consumers at risk.
> The administrative complaint also charges that the routers’ insecure “cloud”
> services led to the compromise of thousands of consumers’ connected storage
> devices, exposing their sensitive personal information on the internet.

The proposed consent order will require ASUS to establish and maintain a
comprehensive security program subject to independent audits for the next 20
years._

Seems like measures like this are the only way to get router manufacturers to
maybe care about security?

